# Ahuyentador para jabalíes



## pepelo (Feb 23, 2008)

¿Alguien sabe de algún circuito para ahuyentar jabalíes que destrozan las fincas próximas a las casas?.

Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 23, 2008)

El alcanfor funciona bien. Colaca unas bolas alli y aqui y solucionas el problemas sin pilas.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2008)

hola
La solucion se llama Rafa Her..... 
A parte de salirte gratis y darte las gracias, posiblemente tambien te dara algo de comer.

Es un compañero mio de trabajo, aficionado a la caza, este tio es capaz de tirarse alli toda la noche esperando a que llegue algun jabali.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 24, 2008)

Hay mas de uno asi


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Jajaja cosa eh loco che.
matalos a tiros,

Me imagino que podes poner algo asi como el gabilan electronio, sensor + chillido ( no duerme nadie). Suerte


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Este prototipo de ahuyenta gatos emite un silvido diabolico y penetrante! Estuve investigando  sobre los ultrasonidos y los animales y encontre que éstos, pra funcionar, tiene que ser insoportable, intermitente, en la frecuencia media de la audicion del animal a ahuyentar y se tiene que eliminar todo el alimento posible, ya que, las ganes y la necesita hace que el animal obvie el sonido y siga como un pendejo ladillando a la gente jejejeje


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2008)

pepelo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguien sabe de algún circuito para ahuyentar jabalíes que destrozan las fincas próximas a las casas?.
> 
> Gracias.



¿Jabalíes? ¿Estás de broma? ¿De qué país eres?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Será de Africa!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

No se crean que es algo tan exotico, en Argentina hay y ademas esta la variante de "Chancho salvaje" que es la cruza entre javali y chancha domestica, se escapan y se vuelven bastante salvajes, y que posiblemente sean los que le molestan a "pepelo"


----------



## JV (Feb 24, 2008)

Porque Africa nada mas?



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> El jabalí (Sus scrofa), es un mamífero de la familia de los suidos presente en Europa, aunque hay también subespecies en América, África y Asia.


No es necesario estar en medio de la jungla. Cuando se vive mucho en ciudades grandes se olvida de la naturaleza.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

Me quede meditando y llegue a una conclusion:

En el foro buscan auyentadores de mosquitos, de cucarachas, de gatos y ahora de javalies. 


*Son unos intolerantes !*

Con lo rico que son los guisos de javali, a la "Cazadora" con cebollitas, papitas, morroncitos unas arvejitas y tomates, obvio lubricado con vino tinto.


----------



## JV (Feb 24, 2008)

O sea que la mejor solucion seria la de pepechip, un tiro y la olla 

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Feb 24, 2008)

Aisss! como haya algun javalí que lea la lista se convierte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

*JABALÍ A LA CAZADORA.*
Ingredientes para 2 personas:

500 gr. de Jabali
1 cebolla grande
1 puerro
1 zanahoria
1 hoja de laurel
1 clavo de olor
9 granos de pimienta negra
1 vaso de brandy
1/2 ltr. de vino tinto
2 cucharadas de vinagre
Aceite de oliva
Sal y pimienta

Se corta la carne en cubos de unos tres dedos de lado. 

Vamos pelando y picando la cebolla, el puerro y la zanahoria en dados de un par de centímetros de grosor.
En un bol, ponemos la carne, la verdura, y salamos ligeramente.
Echamos las especias, el laurel y mojamos con el brandy, el vino y el vinagre. Y lo metemos en la nevera al menos 8 horas. (Mejor de un día para otro)

Pasado el tiempo, al menos el necesario para el marinado, colamos el líquido, sin tirarlo, y dejamos que seque un poco la carne y las verduras.
Las ponemos en una olla, con un poco de aceite, y lo sofreímos unos 10 a 15 minutos. En cuanto dore, lo mojamos con el marinado. Y dejamos que estofe, a fuego lento unos 90 minutos.
Lo vigilamos, para que no seque, y mojamos con un poco de agua si se queda seco.

En cuanto esté meloso, apagamos y ponemos a punto de sal. La pimienta molida, solo en el momento de servir.

Con unas patatas, cortadas finitas, como para tortilla, asadas por capas con leche, sal, pimienta y nuez moscada, con un toque de queso, es decir un gratin daufinois, ya es rizar el rizo.

Un delicioso Aljibes 03, de cabernet sauvignon, cabernet franc y merlot de Albacete


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2008)

Pues que pongan veneno o sedante.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 24, 2008)

Ais Fogonazo! los jugos gastricos los tengo a 100.


----------



## Dano (Feb 24, 2008)

*Espalda de jabalí al horno*

Ingredientes para 6 personas: 

2 Kg. de espalda de jabalí, 
sal, 
1 diente de ajo, 
1 cucharadita de Comino molido, 
1 zanahoria, 
1 raíz de Perejil, 
1 trozo de bulbo de Apio ( unos 125 gr.), 
2 Cebollas, 
30 gr. de Mantequilla clarificada, 
1/2 cucharadita de Pimienta de Jamaica en grano, 
8 bayas de enebro, 
1/4 de litro de Vino tinto fuerte, 
1/2 litro de fondo de caza (ver mas abajo) , 
1 cucharada de Harina, 
4 cucharadas de Jerez seco, 
200 gr. de nata, 
1 cucharada de perejil picado. 

Método
: Lavar la carne, secarla y hacerle en la grasa unos corte en forma de rombo. 
Pelar el ajo, machacarlo con un poco de sal y mezclarlo con el comino y la pimienta. 
Frotar la carne con esta mezcla. 
Pelar la zanahorias, la raíz de perejil, el apio y las cebolla y trocearlo. 
Calentar la mantequilla en un asador y sofreír la espalda con la parte de la grasa hacia abajo. 
Precalentar el horno a 200 º C. Dar la vuelta a la carne, poner las verduras alrededor y seguir rehogándola 5 minutos mas. Añadir las especias y meter al centro del horno. 
Pasados 30 minutos, rociar la carne con el vino y a los 30 minutos agregar el fondo. Tapar la carne y seguir asando 30 minutos. 
Mantener caliente la carne y colar el fondo del asado. Remover la harina en el Jerez y ligar con ello el fondo. Dejar cocer suavemente 10 minutos sin dejar de remover. Refinar la salsa con la nata, salpimentar y servir espolvoreado con perejil picado. 
Fondo oscuro de caza: 
Preparacion 30 minutos. 
Coccion 1 h. 45 minutos.
Ingredientes para 1/2 litro: 500 gr. de huesos, recortes y despojos de caza, 
5 cl. de aceite, 
200 gr. de tomates maduros, 
100 gr de zanahorias, 
80 gr. de cebollas, 
20 gr. de chalotas grises, 
10 gr. de ajo, 
tomillo, 
laurel. 

Método
: Machacar los ajos, los recortes y los despojos. Dorarlos con aceite, en la bandeja del horno a 240º C, 15 minutos. Remover para que tomen color uniformemente. Pelar, limpiar y lavar las verduras. Cortarlas en trocitos y estofarlas 5 minutos en la bandeja del horno. Añadir las hierbas aromáticas sin salar. Pasarlo todo a una cazuela. Desglasar la bandeja de cocción con un litro de Agua fría y añadirla a la cazuela. Llevar a ebullición, espumar y cocer a fuego lento durante 1 hora y media. Pasarlo por un colador Fino y reservar. 
Nota: Los tomates pueden sustituirse por una cucharada de concentrado de tomate. Para que el fondo quede ligado, añadir 50 gr. de harina antes de las verduras. Remover bien.

Me sumo a comer jabalí, que RICO


----------

